# Software



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I have been looking for some software to assist in some of the designs that I have come up with over the past few months. I have seen some nice software, but I don't want to spend a ton of money either. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What operating system are you using?
On Windows, Google Sketchup works well, but has an interesting learning curve.
On Linux / BSD / Solaris you are going to have to dig with the Linux 3D guys. Blender is a great artists tool, but a lousy design modeling tool...


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

I have aMac and I use sketchup. It works well, but I found a little hard to get a grip on. 

The beauty is, it is FREE.

John


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sketchup on the Mac doesn't work as well as on windows, but will do the trick. The biggest problem I have is when I start a project in sketchup on either my Mac or windows box and then try to move it over to the other. The files work, but they don't work well and almost always lock up when trying to bring in models from the internet or that I've saved elsewhere.

Qcad is another option for linux but I haven't played with it for a long time and I don't know if it's actively being developed (for free) any more.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i like sketchup's interface and all that jazz but what i dont like is how its a pain to show joints adn such. like if you want to make half laps or tenons its a pain to 'cut' them out in the program. maybe i dont know everything though


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I played with the free version from http://cadstd.com/. I'm a woodworker, not a techie, and am still trying to figure out Sketchup. But, try it out...it's free.


----------



## ebrowers (Jun 27, 2008)

You might try Turbocad Learning Edition. I think it's still free. I use it all the time to design cabinets, tables, etc. and it serves all my needs.

Vic


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I just got a few minutes to reply to all your posts.. thanks for all the suggestions. I tend to work in a Windows environment most of the time.

Vic - What part of Oregon? I'm in Oregon City.


----------



## ebrowers (Jun 27, 2008)

*My location*

I live in Eugene-Springfield area


----------



## boyoak (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been using MacDraft for many years in my cabinet shop. Cost about $250 and it is easy to learn. Great for 2D.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 27, 2008)

I've used CabinetVision with good success but it's been years. The only software I run now is AutoCAD 2009 full version. It's pricey [about 4K] and has a steep learning curve. However, it draws anything you need and has 3d. AutoCAD lite has fewer features and no 3d for about 2K.


----------



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been playing around with sketchup, I'm no pro by any means but trying to learn. I've been trying to come up with a router table and was tinkering with this earlier.


----------

